

Free Docker: How Far Would You Go for a Blue Ocean Strategy? - kristianc
http://blog.getcrane.com/free-docker-how-far-would-you-go-for-a-blue-ocean-strategy

======
PaulHoule
I think they are vulnerable.

If they are like most companies of their sort, their "exit" is to get bought,
not to get revenue.

RHT, for instance, knows how to make money selling open source software and
you'd better believe they are thinking 24/7 on how to survive and thrive in a
Docker world.

I think of Hortonworks, Cloudera and all the "me too" Hadoop vendors that
offer value-subtracted products that offer web interfaces for configuration
that are antiquated in the devops age. Why go to these guys when you can get
any of the Bangalore Bhangers to consult on "big data" projects. Maybe one of
them will catch "the next big thing" (Mesos, Spark, whatever "worse is better"
product is a little less worse than Hadop) and the rest will dry up and blow
away.

Mongodb has had some success in terms of getting money in but that's the
combination of (1) a product that people want to believe in and (2) doesn't
really deliver, that brings in the bucks. (i.e. if the product delivered there
would not be any need for consulting)

